# Squatting now ILLEGAL in the Netherlands



## Loaf (Oct 15, 2009)

I just recieved an e-mail from some people regarding this. Seems to me like squatting is under attack everywhere in all parts of the globe. You have to love the economic agenda. You know we are in deep shit when one of the most tolerant countries in the world to squatting has made it illegal. Pretty sad news.

On a vote today the right wingers and christian democrats have pushed through the proposal to ban squatting in the Tweede Kamer (House of Commons equivalent). This still has to be passed by the House of Lords equivalent (Eerste Kamer) but this means by January next year it will be most probably a crime to squat in NL, punishable by up to year in prison...

*news tonight, 80-100 people arrested so far
Indymedia NL (Nederland) - Kraakverbod is er door!

*dutch nationwide squatting days 30/10 and 1/11
Indymedia NL (Nederland) - Landelijke Kraakactiedagen


----------



## hartage (Oct 15, 2009)

WTF ? a bunch of other people get to squat in NL but I don't get my turn ? Right wing conservatives suck.


----------



## Loaf (Oct 16, 2009)

Tell me about it, squatting in NL is awesome. They are like living in palaces and paradise my friend. Luxury squats.


----------



## RenegadeGypsy (Oct 16, 2009)

fuck! thats lame as hell...


----------



## smellsea (Oct 16, 2009)

whatever even if it's not illegal you still get harassed for squating. in what town in the united states did you break into a house in front of a cop and they didn't try to arrest you?


----------



## katiehabits (Oct 17, 2009)

that sucks i bet some folks will start protesting that bill/law thing. i feel like that's a huge part of their culture....


----------



## Loaf (Oct 23, 2009)

already have. 100 got arrested in parliament square the day the bill was on the table. I am hoping that this will possibly over turned at some point or another. I hope.


----------

